# ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال&#16



## Coptic Man (10 نوفمبر 2005)

*ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال&#16*

برنامج It'sMe Standard Edition
يمكن بواسطته وضع صور اصدقائك الذين تود ان تعبث معهم في فيلم انيماشن قصير
مسجل مسبقا بهذا البرنامج
وصمم كاريكاتيرات وضع بها الوجوه التي ترغب بوضعها
برنامج سهل الاستخدام و يمكن الاحتفاظ بنتيجة عملك على هيئة ملف AVI او GIF












الاصدار
v2.05

حجم البرنامج
18.86 ميجابايت للنسخة الكاملة
2.81 ميجابايت لملف تحديث النسخ القديمة

لتحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا 

لتحميل ملف تحديث النسخة اضغط هنا 

Serial : 1908-1555-4255-5965-6​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)

يبقى لازم اجربها فيك الاول


----------



## Coptic Man (10 نوفمبر 2005)

*ربنا علي المفتري يا ميرنا*


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

ممكن البرنامج ده يستخدم استخدام سئ فأحذروا


----------



## Coptic Man (11 نوفمبر 2005)

Messias قال:
			
		

> ممكن البرنامج ده يستخدم استخدام سئ فأحذروا



*اخي الحبيب مسيا كل شئ في الكون ممكن يبقي للخير وممكن يبقي للشر

بس اكيد بما اني حد عنده صورتك يبقي موضع ثقة    *


----------



## عمود الدين (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## gako (29 يناير 2007)

مرسى على البرنامج وجارى التحميل :yahoo:


----------



## fouly78 (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور أوي علي البرنامج


----------



## mr.hima (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا اوى على البرنامج وربنا يستر عليا من اللى معايا صورهم


----------



## gako (30 يناير 2007)

_*



			:yahoo: ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_COLOR="Magenta"][/COLOR]


----------



## gako (30 يناير 2007)

_بجد برنامج تحفه وعجبنى قوى_


----------



## النسر الدهبي (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أختي وشكرا على هدا البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

انا مفضحش اصحابى انا افضح اعدائى


----------



## نبيل و جية (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ا&#1*


----------



## jehan (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال*

اسفه جيت احمل البرنامح الرابط مفتحش
ممكن تحط الرابط تانى


----------



## emy (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ا&#1*

_شونكن يا كوبيتك باشا_​


----------



## merj07 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ا&#1*

thanxs man


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال*

شكرا


----------



## eman88 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ا&#1*

هههههههههههههههههههه شكرا كثير كثيرررررر


----------



## simou236 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال*



Coptic Man قال:


> برنامج It'sMe Standard Edition
> يمكن بواسطته وضع صور اصدقائك الذين تود ان تعبث معهم في فيلم انيماشن قصير
> مسجل مسبقا بهذا البرنامج
> وصمم كاريكاتيرات وضع بها الوجوه التي ترغب بوضعها
> ...


شكرا


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ضع صور اصدقائك في فلم كرتون وافضحهم علي ال*

شكرا  وجارى التحميل


----------

